# Getting a creative job in Hong Kong?



## tylrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it possible to get a creative job in Hong Kong without speaking Cantonese or Mandarin?

By this I mean any job in media, graphic design, multimedia, web design, interface design, 3d designer, game design etc.

I have recently graduated from university in the UK and I have a degree in Digital Media. I also have several printed portfolios tailored to different areas of design. I specialized in 3d production in my final year although I have experience in all of the areas above and work/showreels to demonstrate these skills.

I dont have any industry experience, as im fresh graduate. Although I have seen quite a few job listings that would accept fresh graduates and on the whole hundreds of job listings within the media/creative industries. I am currently in the UK but I will be leaving for Hong Kong in March. Im visiting a friend who has been teaching there for the last year, so I will have a free place to stay for a few weeks. 

Do I have a chance of finding a job in these areas without having any language skills or Hong Kong ID?

I appreciate your time, Thanks Tyler


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

It wouldn't be too difficult to get a job, but unlikely to get a working visa for a job like this when you are a fresh graduate.
Why would the government issue a visa for a job that can be filled by a local ? 

The rule of thumb is that they only issue visas for jobs paying around $20k pm, these type of jobs at graduate level will not pay more than $12k pm, many start at $8k pm.


----------



## tylrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes the work permit may be an issue, although I think design companies prefer foreigners as they are generally more artistic/creative than the locals.

I cant see that helping with a permit though.


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm not sure about the creative thing, from friends I have in the advertising/graphic design industry, clients can be quite traditional and safe which is why a lot of ads are boring and predictable, it is what they want, not what the designers want.

And locals can mean anyone that is legally already in HK, that includes any spouse of working visa holders, adults that have grown up in international schools in HK and are pretty much still seen as foreigners as well as the thousands of foreign born chinese kids who have returned to HK to work because their home country has gone belly up. 

You are more likely to get a leg in if you are able to transfer over with a company in the UK after a year or something, very unlikely as a fresh graduate.


----------



## leonfocus (Mar 9, 2013)

It wouldn't be too difficult as I am an expat working in the design industry. A lot of the boutique agencies use English as the main language. You could also work in-house for a large Western media company too in their design team. 

Like other have said, the hard part would be to get a visa. I would also look into interior design companies as I have a friend who works in an interior design company with a visa.


----------

